# 30k-40k Novel Series



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library writes about the 41st Millennium all the time. The Horus Heresy is quite nice but it was an obvious choice. What other events in the history of 40k would you like to see novels written about.

For me i'd like to see things like The Age of Apostasy, The Beheading and the The Second Tyrannic War. Not quite as big as the Heresy but each quite significant.

An Age of Apostasy trilogy. _The Rise of Vandire_, _The Reign of Vandire_ and _The Fall of Vandire_. Seeing the legendary Reign of Blood and the infamous Goge Vandire, the Mad Ecclesiarch, would be epic!. Plus the formation of the Adepta Sororitas would be awesome, I dont like the Sisters but seeing how they were made would be very nice. It could be written from the POVs of Alicia Dominica, Goge Vandire, Fabricator-General Gastaph Hediatrix, or perhaps a brand new character that is close to Vandire.

The Beheading. The entire Officio Assassinorum turns against the Imperium and a strike force of Space Marines from at least four Chapters is sent to stop them. After facing one-hundred Eversor Assassins only a single Space Marine survives to kill the Grand Master. That would be an epic novel.

The Second Tyrannic War would be an amazing Duology however. _Fall of Ichar IV_ for the first book from Ultramarine's POV and then _Fall of Iyanden_ from Eldar POV. Also they could do several other novels like the last stand of the Scythes of the Emperor and Sotha or the death of Gryphonne IV.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

When does the beheading happen? which book/dex it come from?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its in the 5th edition rulebook on Pg 124. It happened just after The Great Scouring in M32. The Grand Master of the Assassinorum Drakan Vangorich became corrupt and used the assassins to kill the entire High Lords of Terra in one move.

The Halo Brethren, Imperial Fists and Sable Swords Chapters put together a strike force and attack the Assassinorum's HQ. The Commander is killed immediately on landing but the Astartes rally and attack the Grand Master's palace. Inside they are met by one-hundred Eversor assassins. All but one Space Marine dies, and this lone marine goes on to put a bolt into the Grand Master. Doesn't say if he lives or not.

After that the Imperium descends into anarchy. Doesn't specify how or what happens in said anarchy.


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

The Dark Founding,

"Not all the foundings of Space Marine Chapters are recorded in exact detail. However, the Adeptus Terra maintains a single bank of orignal gene-seed from every single Chapter ever created since the Horus Heresy.

There is one notable exception: the Thirteenth Founding, also known as the Dark Founding.

No-one knows how many Chapters were created by the Dark Founding or what became of them. Perhaps the secret lies in some deep vault in the record office of the Adeptus Terra.

Maybe the Space Marines are still out there somewhere, waiting to return to the world that created them."


I would love some books about the Dark founding as the above is all that I know and that was ever known about that period of time.......I think.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

It would be great to have a book or two on the Badab War. The Beheading sounds good as well.



Relic of Light said:


> The Dark Founding,
> 
> "Not all the foundings of Space Marine Chapters are recorded in exact detail. However, the Adeptus Terra maintains a single bank of orignal gene-seed from every single Chapter ever created since the Horus Heresy.
> 
> ...


I'd like more info on the 13th founding, aka the Dark Founding just because one of my favorite chapters, The Exorcists, are from it. On the other hand, a book on that founding would kind of defeat the point. It's supposed to be mysterious.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I lose track of all these foundings and the bajillion chapters that get made/destroyed/turn to chaos....


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

Age of Apostasy/Plague of Unbelief - all that malarkey. I'm sure they will do it eventually.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

What ever keeps the money rolling in. 

I defo think a book on the dark age of tech woul be cool. To see a time before the imperium!


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

A series on the Great Crusade would be interesting.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Though _Nemesis_ will be suffice for such, some form of novel, or even novella`s, detailing the Assassin Temple`s of the Imperium: Their history, traditions and methods, all would be of much interest; cosidering how M`shen`s ''hit'' upon Curze was a good example of this.

The awakening of the Void Dragon. Yes. I know, I go on about this, but It is the most important factor that would threaten the balance of the Imperium, and give the Despoiler the chance he would need to breach the Cadian Gate. Of course, you could say such about Hive Fleet Leviathan, but a C`tan and Millions of Platinum-grade Constructs breaking beneath the ashen ground of Mars is perhaps a little more jaw-dropping than thousands of bio-ships torn apart in Naval-combat... although the latter would still be worthy of a novel (Abnett wishes to write about the Imperial Navy, eh?)


----------

